# Turkey huntin' gold mine



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

We found these during our Turkey hunting/camping trip. We flushed a hen and when I went to see if there was a nest this is what we found. I think we interrupted her breakfast. We loaded em up in a feather flex decoy and headed out. They pretty much filled up the decoy. I have finally justified carrying that decoy around all these years. Cleaned em up and pan fried em with a bit of salt and margarine. Not the best seasoning but it was all we had. They were great. What do these go for a pound?










Jim


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice find you have right there, are you just finding these or was this a while ago? I really figured they were done, but maybe not. 

Cost per lb? I'll trade some walleye for them, pound for pound?


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

cost per pound
they're about twice as much as live lobster per pound


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Greenbush future said:


> Nice find you have right there, are you just finding these or was this a while ago? I really figured they were done, but maybe not.
> 
> Cost per lb? I'll trade some walleye for them, pound for pound?


I think about one pound of morels to four pounds of walleye filets would be about right. But I think most of the morels are done for this year.

Anyway the ones you pick or the ones you catch will taste better than any thing you barter for. Jim


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on your find. Always good to get the unexpected. Ever thought about cooking your turkey with morels? 
A friend of mine and MS.com member esgowen, also a turkey hunter, once told me he fried up some wild turkey (the bird-NOT the bourbon ) and fresh picked morels some way and put them in a burrito wrap and thought it was great.
Maybe he'll read this and post the recipe.....


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Greenbush future said:


> Nice find you have right there, are you just finding these or was this a while ago? I really figured they were done, but maybe not.
> 
> Cost per lb? I'll trade some walleye for them, pound for pound?


This was either May 17th or 18th during one of our hunts. We often find them while we hunt. Most often we just leave them because of no good way to get them out of the woods without trashing them. Maybe next year we will carry something to hold them while we hunt or mark them on GPS and return later to retrieve them. 

Jim


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

James Dymond said:


> I think about one pound of morels to four pounds of walleye filets would be about right. But I think most of the morels are done for this year.
> 
> Anyway the ones you pick or the ones you catch will taste better than any thing you barter for. Jim


 
I agree, I found about 100 this year, chowed a couple meals and dried the rest to give away and use for special meals.
I never found enough to want to trade. 1:4 is still a steal IMO


----------

